# free jacuzzi spa cover - fair/good condition



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

was used about 1 year under cover, no direct sun; been stored a couple years under carport in plastic wrap the new one came in (replaced due to color); a few very small snags, no tears; gray in color, fits Jacuzzi 435 model; located near Corpus; hate to through out and i dont do craigslist, FB and all that; email me is best. hudsonc96, no spaces, at gmail.


----------

